# Matt Meowdock was truly awesome



## Spidercatshuman (Aug 28, 2014)

We brought him home a week ago from his first foster. He still had diarrhea from the worms and subsequent coccidia infection. We worked all week to get him eating and his poop normal. He looked like he was turning a corner and he was so happy and snuggly and he was a little escape artist who kept disappearing from his space in the house and appearing in others.

But it turned out that the horrifying diarrhea was the only reason he was still with us. Once his stool was no longer runny, he ran into an insurmountable obstacle. His colon had almost no motility, so a normal stool meant it expanded and cut off his bladder. We took him to the vet yesterday morning thinking he was a little constipated but no big.

We left with a diagnosis of megacolon and him too small and weak to be a surgical candidate. They managed to make him comfortable so we took him home for the day and everyone who had met him came by and held him and snuggled him. He spent less than five minutes after diagnosis not being snuggled. He ate a can of fish flavoured fancy feast voraciously and washed his little paws and face after. He was so loved. All day, he was so loved.

And at 8:00 last night we met the rescue director and the foster who had him before us at the vet and we let him go. He was held and snuggled and loved until his very last moment, when he went to sleep in my hands one final time.

He was so beautiful, with so much potential and so very loved. We miss him so much, for all he was only ours for a week. We believe in reincarnation in our home, so we believe that, once he's had a rest on the other side of the Bridge, he'll come back to us in a better, stronger body and we'll be able to show him even more love. But until then, we miss him so badly it feels like we're dying.

Little blind kitten was the best kitten, the sweetest kitten and we'll miss him so bad.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Loving end to a sad story. So glad you had him, poor little thing. Much sympathy. So young, so little, so cute.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, my heart is breaking for you all. At least he was well loved in his short life.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. So glad he had you to love him and take care of him.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness... I am DEVASTATED to hear this. When I first read your topic about you adopting the little blind and deaf kitten, I thought it was the luckiest little kitten to have a great home lined up even with the odds not in his favor. And the name is just perfect... Daredevil is SUCH a fantastic show, so when I heard the name I was in love.

I am just at a loss for words... I am so, so sorry this happened... for you and that sweet baby.  I agree with you - I believe in reincarnation and I bet Matt Meowdock's little spirit will find you again. I'm just so glad you were able to give him love in his short time here.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spider,
OMG...I read this, and just busted into tears...:'( I'm so sorry...
What a SPECIAL baby....Bless you all for giving him a chance, and loving him...if even for such a short time...
Some kitties are destined to make a difference in our lives, no matter how long they're with us...
((((HUGS))))
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sending you love and light. I am so glad you were able to be there for him, and give him a beautiful last day.  I lost a dear kitten to FIP, and it is so different to lose a baby kitten,...so sorry for your loss, but thank you for giving him a peaceful death. Rest in peace, sweet baby


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no...  This is the saddest news I've had in a while. 

Like Mandy and Ellie, I thought he was so lucky to have found you, and I was so excited to hear how things progressed. There won't be news on progress, but he really was lucky to have met you, and to have so many people cuddling him and caring about him. Some of these little ones just have too many things stacked against them.  

I am so, so sad for you.  Sending giant hugs.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh lots of tears here. I am so sad to hear this news. Matt Meaowdock was a lot of character and soul in a body that was too weak.But I am so glad his path crossed with you and in his short life he met with love and warmth. Run free little man until you meet you wonderful guardians again. Hugs to you all


----------

